# To listen to my wife or not?



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm building chaise lounges for my in-laws. They're almost done, but here's my dilemma. The plans call for the bottom edge by the feet to be rounded over like the top is by the head. My wife says to leave it like it is, but I think they will look better rounded. 

What are your opinions?


----------



## railaw (Nov 15, 2011)

Leaving it un rounded on the bottom will be uncomfortable for the ankles of tall folks and slouchers.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I would leave them straight. If you curve them, the edge will have the tendency to roll your legs off to the sides.









 







.


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks for the quick replies! good points, so i'm going to leave them and just round over the edge with a 1/8" roundover. If I get some motivation they could be completed today. Just in time for my 4 July party  And I'll have them for a few weeks before the in-laws pick them up, make sure they're safe you know lol. 

For a finish, my wife's dad is going to spray them, but i'm not sure with what stain. I was going to do it by brush and surprise them with these, but that would have been tough I think with the slats.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I'd follow the same curves as the top. It looks out of balanced square.
Nice job though.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Never listen to the wife unless you can make it seem like your idea.:laughing:


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

Dominick said:


> I'd follow the same curves as the top. It looks out of balanced square.
> Nice job though.


That's what I was thinking too. But I realized also these aren't for us, and you want the customer to be happy right? So I am going to leave them square, then when the in-laws come I'll get their opinion. It won't take much to cut the curve if they want them that way


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Dwillems26 said:


> That's what I was thinking too. But I realized also these aren't for us, and you want the customer to be happy right? So I am going to leave them square, then when the in-laws come I'll get their opinion. It won't take much to cut the curve if they want them that way


Good idea. But their not paying you are they?


----------



## vursenbach (Apr 11, 2012)

I would always do what the wife says, even if you know she is 100% wrong or it is going to cost a lot of money. It is so much easier to fix or completely replace a project than to live with the alternative for years later.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

vursenbach said:


> I would always do what the wife says, even if you know she is 100% wrong or it is going to cost a lot of money. It is so much easier to fix or completely replace a project than to live with the alternative for years later.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


Lol, I think you just hit the nail on the head


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

ALWAYS listen to your wife. That is unless you have other plans for dinner tonight.

George


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

Well, they're complete. Sanded down, everything works smoothly. I'm very happy with them, and hope they last a while. Think I put around $500 into the pair which is about half off from what I can compare them to on Amazon. But the big bonus with these is they lay COMPLETELY flat which you can't find anywhere! 

But now my wife wants a pair too lol.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Repeat after me:

*"yes dear..."*! :laughing:


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

They look good.

As for listening to the wife. She has even got use to directing me to do things she wants by letting me think it's my idea. I know this and allow it unless it's something I really don't want. Then I just never seem to get her hints. :laughing: works for me 26 years and counting.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

rrbrown said:


> Never listen to the wife unless you can make it seem like your idea.:laughing:


Sad to say - I think that is the strategy 'good' women have been using since the dawn of time. They want is to do something and make us think it was our idea. They turn our logic against us. They ask say something like, "I was trying to do ..... But it just won't work." we say, " here is your problem ....... Let me show you how it is done." 

As for the chairs - fret job, you have done well

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

I would round the bottom if they were mine.


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

Since you left them uncut, you can always talk to the in-laws and see what they think. Im sure they will like them how they are, but if they want them cut it's an easy fix. Its hard to un-cut something.


----------



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

History has taught me you should ALWAYS listen to your wife, even when she's wrong.


----------



## mat 60 (Jul 9, 2012)

rrbrown said:


> Never listen to the wife unless you can make it seem like your idea.:laughing:


Quote Mat.......Hay Wait ..........I thought its always the wifes idea...:smile: DWillems26.....Nice work


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yup*



BigJoe16 said:


> Since you left them uncut, you can always talk to the in-laws and see what they think. Im sure they will like them how they are, but if they want them cut it's an easy fix. *Its hard to un-cut something*.


Here's another thought .... :blink:
Cushions don't come with rounded sides/ends so if you wanted to put a cushion on there it would be better "uncut" or straight across.


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> Here's another thought .... :blink:
> Cushions don't come with rounded sides/ends so if you wanted to put a cushion on there it would be better "uncut" or straight across.


Didn't even think about that. And i'm sure they'll get cushions.


----------



## woodbutcher360 (Jul 1, 2012)

I would soften the corners with a radius that would suit the radius of the stringer. Next to last photo. I believe it would enhance the overall look and be even more pleasing to the eye. That said, very nice job.


----------



## LTY83 (Jun 30, 2012)

looks really good! How long did it take to make? Did you use plans off the net?


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

LTY83 said:


> looks really good! How long did it take to make? Did you use plans off the net?


I did use plans. I'll get the site for you later. They took about 2 months to build with an hour of work here and there. They really didn't take long overall, but I can't put a time on it hour wise. I was working on a few other projects at the same time also.


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

I apologize for having to wait for the link. But here it is. http://www.handymanclub.com/project...articleid/5369/categoryid/2364/luxury-lounger


----------



## lray (Feb 16, 2012)

those look awesome, think i found my next project. if only i had a pool to put them around....


----------



## Cliff Betterley (Jul 18, 2012)

knotscott said:


> Repeat after me:
> 
> *"yes dear..."*! :laughing:


This can get you hit or divorced if repeated enough times!


----------



## Drakmare (Jul 17, 2012)

Your wife doesnt know what shes talking about  Round!!!


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

Cliff Betterley said:


> This can get you hit or divorced if repeated enough times!


My wife just smiles after this is said. Its not often and more in joking terms, but still when I don't want to listen but know its a losing battle LOL.


----------



## Wood4Brains (Jul 25, 2012)

Really like how they look with the straight ends.

Rounded ends (similar to the head) would probably be uncomfortable for people with longer legs.


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

I have short legs, rounded ends:thumbsup::thumbsup: and I'm wife deaf:laughing:. HUH
Nice chairs. I gotta get off here before the Mrs. sees it.


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

I would only radius the outer board on each side and call it good. The pads will take care of the rest. Nice job on the build:thumbsup:


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

MissionIsMyMission said:


> I would only radius the outer board on each side and call it good. The pads will take care of the rest. Nice job on the build:thumbsup:


I put a radius on every slat, all 4 sides on top. only for the fact that I wanted these to be comfortable without cushions also. Cushions get put away for the winter, and I think its nice to still be able to sit on them without having to dig the cushions out every time


----------



## infoleather (Aug 16, 2012)

I believe they will love them, how they are, but if they want them to cut, this is a simple way. Its efforts to cut things to the United Nations.


----------



## ddreese (Aug 16, 2012)

GeorgeC said:


> ALWAYS listen to your wife. That is unless you have other plans for dinner tonight.
> 
> George


 ... and a comfortable couch!


----------

